# First batch of SP: slurry?



## maddog (Jun 17, 2011)

I am going to start my first batch of SP soon. I have a batch of Riesling in the primary at the moment. It is about ready to be racked to the secondary. Can I rack the Rielsing and just leave the lees etc.. in the primary to start my SP, and add the ingredients according to the recipe? I was a little confused about what exactly goes into a wine slurry in the recipe. If I proceed in this manner, do I need to add any additional yeast or just the nutrient to the primary when I start it off?


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 17, 2011)

I would add all the other ingredients and wait 24 hours and then add your slurry from ur reisling. That's what I have done with my 2 batches of SP and it has turned out fine. make sure you stir the crap out of the primary before u add the slurry to introduce plenty of O2


----------



## Arne (Jun 17, 2011)

maddog said:


> I am going to start my first batch of SP soon. I have a batch of Riesling in the primary at the moment. It is about ready to be racked to the secondary. Can I rack the Rielsing and just leave the lees etc.. in the primary to start my SP, and add the ingredients according to the recipe? I was a little confused about what exactly goes into a wine slurry in the recipe. If I proceed in this manner, do I need to add any additional yeast or just the nutrient to the primary when I start it off?



I have started S.P. this way before. Dumped the rest of the goodies in and she took right off. Last time it was going crazy in a couple of hours and by the next morning it was trying to get out of the bucket. Arne.


----------

